# Frustrated



## Jarhead017 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi,  new member here...
  I've come across 10 bottles and need info on all of them but one I believe I saw might be worth something from the one page I found. It's an H.F & B brown bottle. Pic attached.... can anyone tell me what to do or how to get a good appraisal?


----------



## Jarhead017 (Jan 14, 2021)

I saw one site selling for 1350.00 of course I wanna see the purchased price.


----------



## glassdigger50 (Jan 14, 2021)

That's a rare bottle you got there. I'm not sure of the value, it's been a while since I seen one for sale. You can check out some of the bottle auctions like Glass Works, American Bottle Auctions and Norman Heckler. How about posting some pic's of your other bottles.


----------



## yacorie (Jan 14, 2021)

I agree with both points - check past auction results ans also let’s see those other bottles


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 14, 2021)

Show us the base of it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 14, 2021)

Ooh yeah that's definitely a good bottle you've got there.  I can't comment on exactly how much it's worth but it's for sure got some significant value to it.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 15, 2021)

Awesome find!  We'd love to see the other 9 bottles.


----------



## Jarhead017 (Jan 15, 2021)

Here are some pics of the other bottles. The bottles in front of the white (trash bag) background are all seamed.  The tall green bottle on the end of the set with out the well.. trash bag looks hand blown out has a lot of air bubbles.


----------



## Jarhead017 (Jan 15, 2021)

Continued..


----------



## Jarhead017 (Jan 15, 2021)

And you saw the other that I really want info on so bad.  I'm brand new at this like this is my first set so any info would be alleviated appreciated!


----------



## Jarhead017 (Jan 15, 2021)

This is the only thing I could find on the first one..


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 15, 2021)

Is yours Puce in Color? Seems Puce color will triple the price of a Bottle compared to non puce? LEON.


----------



## Jarhead017 (Jan 15, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Is yours Puce in Color? Seems Puce color will triple the price of a Bottle compared to non puce? LEON.





hemihampton said:


> Is yours Puce in Color? Seems Puce color will triple the price of a Bottle compared
> 
> Looks exactly like that one to me.


----------



## Jarhead017 (Jan 15, 2021)

This one in really curious about...I can't find one in that color with the screw cork


----------



## sandchip (Jan 16, 2021)

The HF&B is definitely the prize of the bunch, a beautiful whiskey.  All I've seen are puce or claret in color and usually bring in the neighborhood of the prices being mentioned, depending of course on the condition.  I don't know if I've ever seen a perfectly mint example.  Yours sure looks great from a distance.  I'd love to see more pictures of it.  If it checks out as perfect, it might bring a premium.  The other bottles are going to be of minimal value.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 16, 2021)

Jarhead017 said:


> And you saw the other that I really want info on so bad.  I'm brand new at this like this is my first set so any info would be alleviated appreciated!


So far so good for just beginning. We all have to start somewhere. Glad to have you aboard!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## glassdigger50 (Jan 17, 2021)

I agree with sandchip. Someone will pay up for a mint one.


----------



## glassdigger50 (Jan 17, 2021)

I have about half of a six sided H F & B that me and my son dug. I'm proud to have that much of one. As far as the green bottle it looks English to me maybe an ale or mineral water. I can't make out the writing on it.


----------



## Jarhead017 (Jan 26, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Is yours Puce in Color? Seems Puce color will triple the price of a Bottle compared to non puce? LEON.


It does look identical... how do I tell for sure?


----------



## Jarhead017 (Jan 26, 2021)

How do I tell if my bottle is brown or puce? It looks exactly like the example in the pic of Puce but I want to be sure.


----------



## Jarhead017 (Jan 26, 2021)

glassdigger50 said:


> I have about half of a six sided H F & B that me and my son dug. I'm proud to have that much of one. As far as the green bottle it looks English to me maybe an ale or mineral water. I can't make out the writing on it.


Green bottle says wm.h.edmondson on the top little underlined m after the w. Bottom says: s Winton


----------



## Jarhead017 (Jan 26, 2021)

Jarhead017 said:


> Green bottle says wm.h.edmondson on the top little underlined m after the w. Bottom says: s Winton


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 26, 2021)

nice looking stuff I like great color


----------



## glassdigger50 (Jan 27, 2021)

Still not sure if it is English or not, you will have to do some research to find out more about it.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 27, 2021)

Jarhead017 said:


> How do I tell if my bottle is brown or puce? It looks exactly like the example in the pic of Puce but I want to be sure.



Puce is one of the hardest colors to capture in a photograph.  If you look in the mouth of the bottle through one side of the neck so that you're looking through one thickness of glass, or sometimes into the mouth towards a thin spot in the base edge or corner, and it looks pink instead of yellow, then you have puce.  Thin amber looks yellow.  Thin puce looks pink.  Hope that make sense.

Once again, great bottle!


----------



## Jarhead017 (Jan 29, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Puce is one of the hardest colors to capture in a photograph.  If you look in the mouth of the bottle through one side of the neck so that you're looking through one thickness of glass, or sometimes into the mouth towards a thin spot in the base edge or corner, and it looks pink instead of yellow, then you have puce.  Thin amber looks yellow.  Thin puce looks pink.  Hope that make sense.
> 
> Once again, great bottle!


I'm going to have to have someone else look... I'm not good with seeing colors right now, but I think it's yellow...2nd opinion coming soon


----------



## Jarhead017 (Feb 3, 2021)

sandchip said:


> The HF&B is definitely the prize of the bunch, a beautiful whiskey.  All I've seen are puce or claret in color and usually bring in the neighborhood of the prices being mentioned, depending of course on the condition.  I don't know if I've ever seen a perfectly mint example.  Yours sure looks great from a distance.  I'd love to see more pictures of it.  If it checks out as perfect, it might bring a premium.  The other bottles are going to be of minimal value.


What views would you like?


----------



## Jarhead017 (Feb 3, 2021)

sandchip said:


> The HF&B is definitely the prize of the bunch, a beautiful whiskey.  All I've seen are puce or claret in color and usually bring in the neighborhood of the prices being mentioned, depending of course on the condition.  I don't know if I've ever seen a perfectly mint example.  Yours sure looks great from a distance.  I'd love to see more pictures of it.  If it checks out as perfect, it might bring a premium.  The other bottles are going to be of minimal value.


What views would you like, anything specific?


----------



## sandchip (Feb 4, 2021)

Jarhead017 said:


> What views would you like, anything specific?



I just wanted to see more pictures of a great bottle.  As far as a condition assessment goes, that's something that should be done in hand, by you or a knowledgeable, trustworthy bottle collector.  Sorry if my comments were misleading.  Of course, if you're closeby to middle Georgia, I'll be glad to look it over for you.


----------



## Jarhead017 (Feb 27, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Puce is one of the hardest colors to capture in a photograph.  If you look in the mouth of the bottle through one side of the neck so that you're looking through one thickness of glass, or sometimes into the mouth towards a thin spot in the base edge or corner, and it looks pink instead of yellow, then you have puce.  Thin amber looks yellow.  Thin puce looks pink.  Hope that make sense.
> 
> Once again, great bottle!


Thank you for the tip... It definitely looks puce.  I'm seeing seeking prices from $900 - $1400. How can I get a true ballpark value of this?  Antique shops have been no help.


----------



## Jarhead017 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jarhead017 said:


> Thank you for the tip... It definitely looks puce.  I'm seeing seeking prices from $900 - $1400. How can I get a true ballpark value of this?  Antique shops have been no help.


----------



## Jarhead017 (Feb 27, 2021)

sandchip said:


> The HF&B is definitely the prize of the bunch, a beautiful whiskey.  All I've seen are puce or claret in color and usually bring in the neighborhood of the prices being mentioned, depending of course on the condition.  I don't know if I've ever seen a perfectly mint example.  Yours sure looks great from a distance.  I'd love to see more pictures of it.  If it checks out as perfect, it might bring a premium.  The other bottles are going to be of minimal value.


I don't see any chips, cracks or deformities at all.


----------



## Jarhead017 (Feb 27, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Show us the base of it.


----------



## Jarhead017 (Feb 27, 2021)

sandchip said:


> The HF&B is definitely the prize of the bunch, a beautiful whiskey.  All I've seen are puce or claret in color and usually bring in the neighborhood of the prices being mentioned, depending of course on the condition.  I don't know if I've ever seen a perfectly mint example.  Yours sure looks great from a distance.  I'd love to see more pictures of it.  If it checks out as perfect, it might bring a premium.  The other bottles are going to be of minimal value.


----------



## Jarhead017 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jarhead017 said:


> I'm going to have to have someone else look... I'm not good with seeing colors right now, but I think it's yellow...2nd opinion coming soon


----------



## Jarhead017 (Feb 27, 2021)

sandchip said:


> I just wanted to see more pictures of a great bottle.  As far as a condition assessment goes, that's something that should be done in hand, by you or a knowledgeable, trustworthy bottle collector.  Sorry if my comments were misleading.  Of course, if you're closeby to middle Georgia, I'll be glad to look it over for you.


I used to live in live oak FL right in the Georgia line.  I'm down in Okeechobee now.  I posted more pics I hope that helps.  I can't find a blemish in this thing.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 28, 2021)

I can see from your pictures why you're seeing yellow (amber), but still, it's hard to say from a picture.  It may be an apricot puce, just as hard to capture.  The only way to get a true value is to shop for your best consignment percentage and run it through any of the major auction houses, AGG, GWA or NCH.  Either one will showcase a fine whiskey like that to it's fullest potential, accurately describing the color, and put it before the right buyers.  When the hammer drops, you'll then know what it's worth at that moment, to the person who is the winning bidder.  Value, like beauty, is relative to the buyer(beholder).  Hope this helps and best of luck.


----------

